# Holmes Creek- Washington County - Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In the Oct 2014 issue of Street Talk American published in Vernon, FL there is an article reporting a sand bar has built up by Mother Nature at the mouth of Holmes Creek where it connects with Boynton's Cutoff (Choctawhatchee River). You can no longer access the creek from the river except maybe in a high water situation. 

This is going to create more water and backwater in the creek for fish to bed. 

There are several access ramps on Holmes Creek but you have to drive there now rather than launch at other river sites and access from the river. According to the writer, Gator Brown, stripers and mullet may be impacted and it may keep some of the flatheads from the river from moving into the creek. 

I have always heard this spot at the river and the creek was good catfish fishing. I guess that will change as well.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Vernon, Florida. The movie.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and a buddy of mine went to Holmes Creek to gig some suckers a few years ago. We launched at a ramp somewhere around Vernon. We had been told there were plenty of suckers and they were right. In about 2 hours my buddy had gigged about 60 while I ran the motor. He kept asking if I wanted to try my luck so I did. I stuck 2 or 3 and then I went after one that was too deep and I rolled off the front of the boat into the water head first. I came up with the light still burning in one hand and I grabbed the side of the boat with the other. My partner could not get me up into the boat so he dragged me to the bank which was about 25 yards away. After reaching the bank I got into the boat and we had to go find the gig I had dropped. Laying with his nose touching the gig was a gator that looked as long as the boat. I am sure I didn't fall on him. He must have come off the bank when he heard me hit the water. It had been funny until then and after seeing that beast I realized I could have been his supper. Never been back to Holmes Creek since.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Me and a buddy of mine went to Holmes Creek to gig some suckers a few years ago. We launched at a ramp somewhere around Vernon. We had been told there were plenty of suckers and they were right. In about 2 hours my buddy had gigged about 60 while I ran the motor. He kept asking if I wanted to try my luck so I did. I stuck 2 or 3 and then I went after one that was too deep and I rolled off the front of the boat into the water head first. I came up with the light still burning in one hand and I grabbed the side of the boat with the other. My partner could not get me up into the boat so he dragged me to the bank which was about 25 yards away. After reaching the bank I got into the boat and we had to go find the gig I had dropped. Laying with his nose touching the gig was a gator that looked as long as the boat. I am sure I didn't fall on him. He must have come off the bank when he heard me hit the water. It had been funny until then and after seeing that beast I realized I could have been his supper. Never been back to Holmes Creek since.


That gave me chills!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, I have seen a couple of good size gators as well as snakes in the creek. But this is a really beautiful clear water creek and I have always enjoyed just looking as well as fishing. 

I 'used' to launch at 7 Runs (Dead River) and make the 3 to 4 mile run to Holmes Creek via the river, and had been planning to do that this winter looking for crappie. I know the lower creek near the river has good crappie fishing. I'll still go there but will now have to launch at Shell Landing on the creek.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Always wanted to fish there. looks good for bass and maybe a beetle spin for bream...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Was at Holmes Creek and the river connection this afternoon. Launched at Shell Landing which is at the end of Shell Landing Road, Vernon, FL The report that a sandbar has blocked access to the river is incorrect. Normal river boats and most smaller bass boats can still traverse through a shallow area around the reported sandbar. However, if the river drops another foot this may not be the case. Mostly likely Mother Nature will find another route for the creek to connect to the river. 

The creek water is in good shape and just right for fishing. Water color is a little stained but not bad at all. Saw several boats fishing the creek. A flathead angler was anchored in the middle of the river @ Holmes Creek and reported two nice flatheads in the box. He was using some heavy tackle....reel was a whopper like for snapper fishing. I forgot to ask what was his bait and also forgot to make some photos of the area


----------

